# New From Monarch : GORGO & SINBAD



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How about GORGO and SINBAD Check out the Monarch site...www.monarchmodels.net
Mcdee
AND YET ANOTHER CLUE FROM MONARCH...
Hey Denis...
Just to add to my previous message. I mentioned one kit subject is female. I didn't say female human. Or even humanoid. Heck she could be a Dingo! Anyhow, our friends in England will be proud.

As for the other, well he is all man.

Scott

Pretty cool huh?
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Cat's out of the bag. Cool. Both kits are very neat. Sinbad in particular blew my socks off.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any pictures yet Todd? This is Super News...Neither of these kits were on my Guess list ...but man they are certainly on my must have list now:thumbsup:
WAY TO GO MONARCH
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Chris.:woohoo:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Can't share any pics unless Scott gives the OK, and I'm guessing he's too busy to check his e-mail right now. Still, I'll bet someone at the fest will be able to post something soon.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

As much as it pains me to say it, I'd never seen pics of Gorgo before. I didn't know he's a 'Zillasaur!! Cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Todd, DF didn't go to WF so unless you want him to drag out ze vheel...........

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I will post wips of these kits , when I get the test shots, from Scott.I will enjoy painting the sinbad.

Buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't say female human. Or even humanoid. Heck she could be a Dingo! Anyhow, our friends in England will be proud.

I GOT IT!!! It's either Lassie or Camilla Parker- Bowles!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.

ps: If it's the latter, I don't want one...


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*Close, so close, so very, very close*

Not nuts about Sinbad, but GORGO! GORGO!!!! I want three, immediately. Pictures right away, please!!!! 

Hey if they can do Gorgo we NEED A FRAKKING RHEDOSAURUS!!!!!!!

This is awesome news!!! I love Monarch, I think the Nosferatu kit is a dead-on perfect 'new Aurora' kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mixed feelings about these 2 with me. On the one hand it's still great we're getting new plastic kits but I would have preffered a creature/monster such as the Cyclops from the Harryhausen Sinbad films to a figure of Sinbad (even a kit with him fighting the skeleton from 7th Voyage etc would be great) and Gorgo was never one of my favourite monsters.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm definitely looking forward to both kits but if Sinbad was fighting a skeleton, I'd be buying multiples!!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

buzzconroy said:


> I will post wips of these kits , when I get the test shots, from Scott.I will enjoy painting the sinbad.
> 
> Buzz


Thanks Buzz!! That'd be great!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I didn't say female human. Or even humanoid. Heck she could be a Dingo! Anyhow, our friends in England will be proud.
> 
> I GOT IT!!! It's either Lassie or Camilla Parker- Bowles!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Um ... isn't Gorgo the female? I'm pretty sure she is, and the "England" connection is London, the city the monster smashes in her mission to rescue her baby. Wait'll you see Jeff Yagher's rendition of Big Ben.

Interestingly, Scott himself lives in London. Ontario, that is.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to both kits but if Sinbad was fighting a skeleton, I'd be buying multiples!!
> 
> Chris.




Same here! The Sinbad kit could be great but I'd like to see something more than just the figure of Sinbad.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Todd P. said:


> Um ... isn't Gorgo the female? I'm pretty sure she is, and the "England" connection is London, the city the monster smashes in her mission to rescue her baby.


Well, no, actually Gorgo IS the baby! Mommy didn't really have a name.

Personally I can't wait for a Gorgo kit. No, I don't think that Gorgo was in any way great cinema, but for some reason, I like it. And I loved the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version... I even own a prop from that episode!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well even though Gorgo was never one of my favourite monster movies (I was never a huge original Godzilla fan too) I'm sure this will still be a cool monster kit. I can't imagine me *not* buying one! 

I hope we get some Harryhausen monsters too though.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

And I was hoping for a Penisaurus from Flesh Gordon. One will show up about the same time as the Lost Ringo Barling Bomber in 1/66 scale.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...guess I'd better get busy remodeling the spare bedroom into a studio so I'll have some place to put all my Monarch kits! :woohoo:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Andrew Gorman said:


> And I was hoping for a Penisaurus from Flesh Gordon.



I am looking forward to Sinbad in styrene! I can't wait to see what kind of a pose was chosen. Gorgo....not bad. I will have to wait and see what this one looks like before I get too excited. I would like to think this is the beginning of a Sinbad series in styrene.... perhaps?!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

YEAH, Duck ol' bean! Styrene Cyclops...single-horned and two horned version...the Dragon...perhaps the homunculus from THE GOLDEN VOYAGE OF SINBAD...yowza...:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...perhaps the homunculus from THE GOLDEN VOYAGE OF SINBAD...yowza...:thumbsup:


Oh, yeah! Out of all the incredible creatures Harryhausen created, the homonculus was always my favorite. The yimr from 20,000,000 miles to Earth is my second fave. Now that I think about it, the homonculus looks kind of like the yimr with wings... odd...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...separated at birth,mayhap?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Todd P. said:


> Um ... isn't Gorgo the female? I'm pretty sure she is, and the "England" connection is London, the city the monster smashes in her mission to rescue her baby. Wait'll you see Jeff Yagher's rendition of Big Ben.
> 
> Interestingly, Scott himself lives in London. Ontario, that is.


You're right Todd. I've really got to learn to absorb info before posting!! I've only ever heard of Gorgo. I've never seen the film or read about it. I'm gonna have to do some homework on that one!!

Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought the DVD when I found out Gorgo was in the works. Pretty decent monster smash-em-up if you like people in rubber suits stomping on model buildings. The kit will stand nicely on the shelf next to the Aurora Godzilla.

Sinbad has lots of potential. Awesome base, terrific character sculpture. Reminded me of the character from the Harryhausen movies even though the features aren't distinctly those of any of the actors who played him.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Todd. I went into our local Hi-fi store today and asked for a copy but it didn't come up on their lists. What is the movie actually called? I'll get them to order it in for me.
I assume Sinbad's in 1/8 scale. Does anyone know of a skeleton in this scale apart from the Prisoner? I bet no one can guess what I'd want it for...

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Never heard of this film. I wonder what inspired Scott to make it.

Also, is Monarch going to make Sinbad to be a Ray Harryhousen Sinbad, or go more with the storybook version because of liscencing issues? 

Quick Thoughts!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Jeff Yagher is the sculptor and Todd mentioned Big Ben in the kit Dio...so where do I place My order?:thumbsup: and with Sinbad He could be posed in a fighting stance either fighting a skeleton warrior or ready to lop the head off Medusa and (make interlocking bases?) just wishful thinking folks
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Trevor. Makes sense I suppose. I'm gonna order it this week.
McDee, I'm gonna scratch and cast the skeleton warriors, so don't concern yourself with them mate. It'll be a while though 'cos I want the kit on hand first.

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*i Love Gorgo!!!!*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like Gorgo, but I don't think she can offer me the kind of relationship I'm really after.........

Chris.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Never heard of this film. I wonder what inspired Scott to make it.


Gorgo's not as well-known as Godzilla, but it's still one I've been aware of for decades. The beast is pictured in some monster-movie books my sister gave me back in the '70s, and I think it semi-regularly showed up in Famous Monsters and other such magazines.

But I never actually saw the movie until this year. It's kinda cheesy but still fun. Great monster-model fodder, and I suspect the licensing price was right.



MadCap Romanian said:


> Also, is Monarch going to make Sinbad to be a Ray Harryhousen Sinbad, or go more with the storybook version because of liscencing issues?


This Sinbad has a Harryhausen "feel" but it's not taken directly from any of the movies, which of course has the benefit of not requiring a license.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

*License?*

Do you need a license on a 40+ old property? Don't things fall into 'general domain' or something like that eventually? I have no idea how that stuff works...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think if the company that owns the original copyright decided to re-new it, then it doesn't fit into the general domain.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Now, will the Sinbad kit be, like, him onstage at a comedy club? Or in a mailman uniform from "Jingle Bells"? Or.......what?........Oh, it's not THAT Sinbad?.........oops, sorry!

Wayne


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The Sinbad is the best sculpted kit so far imho, the base is awesome, seeing is believing, the pose is dramtic also, its a painters dream, very artistic, Jeff talents shine on this sculpted kit, please dont judge this kit until you see it, eye candy for sure, Todd will agree.

Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> The Sinbad is the best sculpted kit so far imho, the base is awesome, seeing is believing, the pose is dramtic also, its a painters dream, very artistic, Jeff talents shine on this sculpted kit, please dont judge this kit until you see it, eye candy for sure, Todd will agree.
> 
> Buzz


With endorsements from Buzz and Todd like these, on a Jeff Yagher sculpt...I'm ready to order this kit 'sight unseen'. IN MULTIPLES:thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What scale are these kits? I'm guessing 1/8? And will they be in styrene?

Thanks for the tip! Looking forward to these kits!

MMM


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I think Sinbad is the upcoming Monarch figure that most excites me. But I'm not going to talk it up anymore for now for fear of overselling it. I'm sure photos will be online before long and everyone will have a chance to judge for themselves.

At the moment, I'm still plenty excited about the Ghost and hope it's available soon.

Edit: I don't know if I asked, but I assume Sinbad is in 1/8 scale. The action on the kit perfectly complements the Aurora Blackbeard; the two of them would make great bookends.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> The Sinbad is the best sculpted kit so far imho, the base is awesome, seeing is believing, the pose is dramtic also, its a painters dream, very artistic, Jeff talents shine on this sculpted kit, please dont judge this kit until you see it, eye candy for sure, Todd will agree.
> 
> Buzz




Any monsters/creatures on the base?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

AH HA! So that's what those were from!


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Now, will the Sinbad kit be, like, him onstage at a comedy club? Or in a mailman uniform from "Jingle Bells"? Or.......what?........Oh, it's not THAT Sinbad?.........oops, sorry!
> 
> Wayne


No...actually it is THAT Sinbad.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> What scale are these kits? I'm guessing 1/8? And will they be in styrene?
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Looking forward to these kits!
> 
> MMM


If Gorgo is in 1/8 scale, it's going to be one HUGE kit! Lemme see, Gorgo was about 25 feet tall... that's about 37 1/2 inches tall... and Gorgo's mom was over 100 feet tall... I don't think I have enough glue.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Todd P. said:


>




Ah! The picture is clearer now!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So is there still supposed to be another 2 kits being announced?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a terrific surprise! I never woulda guessed either one (and in fact, I didn't). 

Two excellent choices, Scott, and I'm looking forward to seeing the first photos.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

EEEWWW! What about Sinbad playing Ray Harryhousen's Sinbad? EEEWWW!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Todd...I see the Lizard, and I see the Spider...Now is it just possible that Sinbad is fighting that,...now how did Scott describe it...oh yeah... Big Brute of a Snake...like a Giant Anaconda ??? 
Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those are kind of weird choices. I guess it beats Reptilicus and Samson... but not really inspiring. Jason, from Jason and the Argonauts would have been more interesting as that one movie had some of the best monsters.


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Those are kind of weird choices. I guess it beats Reptilicus and Samson... but not really inspiring. Jason, from Jason and the Argonauts would have been more interesting as that one movie had some of the best monsters.


Jason and the Argonauts may well be my favorite movie of all time... although there is something that I like about Reptilicus as well... a giant snake/dragon spewing radioactive snot all over Copenhagen. I've got both the American release and the original Danish version (he doesn't spit snot, but he does FLY!)


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If a figure kit is interesting enough and looks great,especially a classic Sinbad,it should sell well.If Monarch is moving in that direction,could we possibly see either the Musketeers,Black Beard,Zorro,etc in the near future.You have to admit,it's a refreshing change from the monster kits,although we would like to see a lot more of them as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The bigger styrene picture is that Moebius has a ton of great monster kits coming very soon. Many of them are time-honored subjects: A new version of the Karloff Mummy, the Invisible Man, and repops of Aurora's Big Frankie and a bunch of Monster Scenes kits. Monarch is smaller and the subjects are slightly off the beaten styrene path: Several original figures and monsters from less traditional cinematic sources. Al in all, I think styrene figure kit lovers should be in hog's heaven the next year or two.

Oh ... and I thought a couple more Monarch WonderFest unveilings were likely. I wonder if they're still happening.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Jaruemalak said:


> . . . there is something that I like about Reptilicus as well... a giant snake/dragon spewing radioactive snot all over Copenhagen. I've got both the American release and the original Danish version (he doesn't spit snot, but he does FLY!)


Reptilicus RULES!! It's the best giant-monster movie ever made in Denmark!

In the original Danish version, Dirch Passer (he played the janitor at the Copenhagen Institute for Impossible Giant Reptile Research or whatever it was) sings a song about Reptilicus to a group of schoolchildren. I can't imagine why that scene was cut from the American release. It's certainly no sillier than the rest of the movie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O03vX6toFbo

And that's ACID radioactive snot!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree Todd we are in for some pretty nice kits...I'm really jazzed about Sinbad (Fighting a Snake?)and Gorgo smashing Big Ben...and Scott did mention that there would be more revelations at Wonderfest...Has anyone heard anything from Wonderfest at all??? I, for one would love to see B grade Monster kits...I think Gorgo will look cool beside my Godzilla:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Interesting, Todd...I was actually thinking Scott may not have necessarily gone with any of the movie versions of Sinbad so as to avoid licensing fees...after all, he didn't say that all of the new kits would be licensed characters. Matters not to me, anyway...I'll be buying a Sinbad kit regardless! :thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

got back from wf last night. sinbad looks great! 
only photos of the gorgo sculpt were displayed. i cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jodet said:


> Do you need a license on a 40+ old property? Don't things fall into 'general domain' or something like that eventually? I have no idea how that stuff works...


So we can expect an unlicensed model of Mickey Mouse as the Sorcerer's Apprentice soon? Bugs and Daffy from their wartime period? Batman is over 40, who needs a license for that?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> got back from wf last night. sinbad looks great!
> only photos of the gorgo sculpt were displayed. i cant wait!!!!!!


Could you elaborate? Is Sinbad doing anything? Same question for Gorgo...you're our 'eyes' razorwyre :thumbsup: That webcam must have been repossessed
Mcdee
ps...any other revelations from Monarch..like the Fly?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, let's have some pics and any other news about more Monarch kit releases!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Those are kind of weird choices. I guess it beats Reptilicus and Samson... but not really inspiring. Jason, from Jason and the Argonauts would have been more interesting as that one movie had some of the best monsters.





I'd prefer some of the monsters in plastic such as Talos, the skeletons etc to a figure of Jason. After all, I think it's the monsters that people went to see these movies for.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I'm surprised we haven't seen any pics of Gorgo or Sinbad yet, plus any other news!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Monsters get stale yawn after, nice to see non monsters kits for a change, fresh.
Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Monsters get stale yawn after, nice to see non monsters kits for a change, fresh.
> Buzz


WHAT...WHAT...WHAT did you say???...Monsters get STALE after (a while) Whoa :drunk:...damn near spilled my Scotch (again) Buzz I'm SHAKING. Now don't get me wrong, Yes I'm going to love Sinbad as I did the Pirates Aurora made...But to say Monsters can get STALE...STALE...NEVER! Not a day goes by that I don't look at my MONSTER MODELS , some I've had since 1961 and they are as fresh as ever well you know what I mean. Styrene kits is what matters, but don't pit one kind against another...why that's just not right. I don't think Tonto, Superman, Zorro or Captain Kidd are Stale nor are the MONSTERS...I welcome Sinbad and Gorgo with open arms equally:thumbsup:
Take it back, Buzz, take it back....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If it's a scale model figure kit with an oval logo on the box, it's special. Not special like I'm special, but special because it's a scale model figure kit with an oval logo on the box.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I wonder what the Sinbad kit looks like...........

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

If you like the 1964 Aurora Spartacus kit you will like this one, I am still in awe.
Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> If you like the 1964 Aurora Spartacus kit you will like this one, I am still in awe.
> Buzz


I'll take that as a formal apology...and YES Spartacus was a super model...had it built up right beside the Gladiator :thumbsup: OK Buzz do you know when we will see some photos?
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I didnt mean looking at them, I meant building them, I built these monsters alot, for myself and clients, as apainter yes it gets stale abit, a bit of burn out.

Buzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I'll take that as a formal apology...and YES Spartacus was a super model...had it built up right beside the Gladiator :thumbsup: OK Buzz do you know when we will see some photos?
> Mcdee



I'll second that! When do we get to see some pics of Gorgo and Sinbad?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Scott has to give the go ahead, before posting any pics sorry.
Buzz


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm still betting someone who went to the fest will post something soon. That's what happened last year with the Ghost.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ultimately its all cool. Even if its not exactly my favorite type of kit, its just good to see new figure and monster kits in the works!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Got the green light to post these. Doing it in a hurry, will add more later:



















It's possible Sinbad has been tweaked a bit since I got these a few months ago.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I gotta say guys.................those look awful.............ly good!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*excellent!!!!*


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Todd, the pics aren't showing up.

Here are the shots I got at WF





Personally, I am really looking forward to Gorgo.
I've had that movie for well over a decade on VHS (came in a 2-pack with one of the Godzilla movies)
Sinbad is about the same size as the Ghost, which looks cool in person BTW.

As for all this other talk about subject matter.
I think people need to realize that Monarch is going with items that require either no licensing or very inexpensive licensing.
Which pretty much precludes anything Harryhausen.
Personally, I like that they are going this way. We get some rather unique offerings that larger model companies wouldn't even touch.
Moebius is pumping out more kits at a faster rate, and doing the more mainstream stuff.
So I think Monarch compliments that rather well. And this way, they aren't cutting each others throats fighting for the same market.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't agree more Trevor!! The Aurora monsters and personality kits are great, but one of the things I love about Aurora was the fact they'd produce other figures. Just look at the Knights, musketeers, wildlife, guys n gals, etc.
I really like that Monarch are going the same route. We're very quickly heading for a second golden age and I'm personally very grateful for any large scale styrene kits that we get!!! 
I've been scouring the net for any pics of the M&M tables and yours are the best I've found. Thanks for posting them!!

Chris.


----------

